#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Spiegelbol Safety

## FiëstaLj

Heej ik kwam op een site van onze Duitse vrienden een spiegelbol safety tegen van het merk litecraft


Ding kost 89,- en is vanaf bollen van 30cm

Niet dat het nu zo'n ontzettend goeie beveiliging is, want als de bol uit elkaar valt heb je nog een probleem.

Wat vinden jullie ervan ?

----------


## axs

Volgens mij staat dit verkeerd gemonteerd op de foto...

Ofwel de as omkeren, ofwel de huls omkeren...

De schuine kant dient in ieder geval bovenaan te zitten, anders zouden je safety's nogal eens erg kunnen klemmen aan de vleugeltjes! (daarmee de afgeschuinde zijde)
Normaal horen deze zich mee te kunnen bewegen tijdens het bevestigen, zodat je nog een hoek kan maken met je safety naar je truss toe.


ff gefotosoept... (ben ik geen kei in, maar dit is het resultaat)
Maar nu lijkt het mij net wat meer nut te hebben  :Wink: 
De vleugeltjes dienen dus om de safety's aan vast te maken... nu kunnen ze tijdens het ophangen nog iets of wat vrij bewegen.





Over het nut heb ik nog steeds mijn bedenkingen....

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, idd wat is er precies het nut van??, de bol kan toch nog steeds van de bevestiging afbreken, met alle gevolgen!

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Fiesta

ik denk dat ik me rustig kan aansluiten bij de andere heren en me af mag vragen welke RisicoAnalyse onze Oosterburen hebben gemaakt...
welke gevaren zijn hiermee weggenomen 
maar welke resteren er nog...
Kortom een mooi en leuk dingetje (en vast niet goedkoop) 
maar het is GEEN spiegelbol-safety, want de bol eronder is NIET beveiligd tegen vallen.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heej rinus

Het is idd meer een spiegelbolmotor safety. Maar zo staat het niet beschreven. Ik vraag me trouwens af waarom bollen vanaf 30cm gebruikt kunnen worden ?? er zal toch ook een bovengrens zijn lijkt me ?

Maarja heeft iemand dat ding in gebruik ? welke documentatie wordt erbijgeleverd ? (als die al erbij geleverd wordt)

----------


## joe

Je kan ook een rails maken in de bol met een wieltje (zeg maar een omgekeerde gordijn rails) en daaraan je safety, natuurlijk wel een zwaardere uitvoering.

Of een extra oog in je bol draaien (zie je bij sommige bollen al) en dat aan die as verbinden. als je dit in combinatie doet met dat ding hierboven heb je je risico terug gebracht op dat 1ne harpje na, extra zwaar harpje pakken met borg en klaar is clara.
(dit zal alvast de meest gesafete bol zijn die ik dan gezien hebt, op die totale hekwerken er omheen na dan)

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar dan zijn we nu aangekomen op een punt waar al heel wat over met de zoekfunktie te vinden is.
Slotje dus.

----------

